# Sticky  Want to share a video for free?



## elduro

Want to share your video with fellows piranha fury members for free?No problem here are a lot of free video hosting sites for you,for that fish video awaiting in your PC.Hope it helps.









this is a good post for future reference for those wanting to post a fish video here.









Tv.isg.si
333mb of space. Max 100 files. Email registration required. Ftp upload.Need other software,I´ve used it its quite good.

http://Tv.isg.si

MegaUpload
500mb per file. Files deleted after 30 days with no downloads. No need to register.

http://Megaupload.com

Kytec
50mb max. Easier than RapidShare and higher max file size.

"We will host all your files, photos, Video, and music up to 50MB on our reliable dedicated server network."

http://Kytec.com

RapidShare
30mb max. per file. Little confusing but it works.

"Upload-limit: Unlimited! (30 MB per file. Split-archives allowed!)
Download-limit: Unlimited! (Some files have more than 100.000 downloads!)"

http://Rapidshare.de

Putfile
Upload Video, Flash, and Images I´ve used is just upload directly from your computer
.jpg .gif .png - 2mb 
.wmv .avi .mpg .mov .asf .swf - 10mb 
Linux Dedicated Servers 
Pornography Prohibited 
http://Putfile.com

YouSendit
Any file up to 1gb. The catch is the file will be deleted after seven days.

http://Yousendit.com

Streamload
It's very limited but it's free. It's mainly good for sharing a video with a few friends.

Max 100 downloads or max 100mb whichever comes first.

Max file size 10mb.

http://Streamload.com

zippyvideos upload directly from your computer
Allowed file types: avi,mpg,wmv,asf,rm,swf,mov 
Maximum file size: 5 MB per file 
http://www.zippyvideos.com/index.php

Free web site hosts like Geocities 
You can try it but usually they don't provide enough bandwidth for videos. Small ones under 5mb maybe, but nothing more.

Signup - Geocities.yahoo.com


----------



## thePACK

thank elduro..i will be pinning this for future ref...appreciated the look out.


----------



## elduro

Perhaps we´ll see great fish videos more often that´s what I hope.


----------



## psychofish

Awsome

Thanks


----------



## MR.FREEZ

awsome links


----------



## NIKE

MR.FREEZ said:


> awsome links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1156626[/snapback]​


yes indeed


----------



## elduro

You're welcome


----------



## "qickshot"

i think that this thread should also be in the piranhas picture and videos great thread man


----------

